# This totally made me laugh!!!



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahaha. That is fantastic! I envy her for having a father who is worth a [email protected], though


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I know---he's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Halloween On A Budget (Sep 12, 2014)

Haha yes this awesome! The one in the shower is hilarious.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

This is great! Best dad ever!


----------

